# Possible wolf reintroduction...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Got this email from BigGameForever.com...

I am sending you the official plan from the federal government to place wolves in the Southern Rockies. Every sportsman in America needs to see this plan. These plans will spread wolves into 97.5% of all elk in America.

Here is what they are doing: Baca National Wildlife refuge in Southern Colorado will have wolves transplanted in 2012 if portions of this plan are implemented. Baca is much, much smaller than Yellowstone. It is only 70 Miles from Northern New Mexico. It is only 250 Miles from Southern Utah and Northern Arizona. Wolves can travel that far in less than a week.

Yellowstone National Park was used to introduce wolves to the Northern Rockies. Without your help, history will repeat itself this year in the Southern Rockies.

See the official plan for yourself at the link below (look on page 8, bottom of the first column where they mention the introduction of wolves in Colorado's Baca National Wildlife Refuge).

http://www.fws.gov/alamosa/planning/slv_ccp_update2_web2.pdf
Here is how you can help stop these plans:
(1) Spread the word: Send this email to 10 friends and ask them to forward this email to more friends.
(2) Join the Fight: If you haven't already, sign the online petition to stop these wolf expansion plans at http://biggameforever.org
(3) Take Action: It only takes 30 seconds to send a message to your representatives in Congress to stop these plans. Simply go to http://biggameforever.org/takeaction and click the "Take Action" button to send a message in support of two bills in Congress, S. 249 and H.R. 509, the Big Game and Livestock Protection Act. Without S. 249 and H.R. 509, it will be very difficult to slow down these plans to expand wolves throughout 97.5% of all elk in America.

Without a very substantial outcry from sportsmen and livestock owners, wolves will very likely be placed in Colorado this year. While attempts have been made to dismiss the use of wolves as "not the preferred alternative," now that they are an official part of the plan, we are one very small step away from having wolves introduced into Baca National Widlife Refuge. We can't leave this to chance.

Over 10,000 messages have already been sent to Congress to stop the plans to put wolves in the Baca, but we need many, many more. Especially from the 600,0000 hunters in Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona and Utah.

We need all need to join the fight to stop this from happening. Remember, Idaho's elk harvest has been cut in half by wolves. Wolves have been a huge burden for livestock producers. Without substantial changes to the underlying statutes, it is a bad idea to spread these failed policies to the Southern Rockies.

Here are some news articles about these plans for wolves in Colorado.

http://www.chieftain.com/news/regio...cle_f3bb655c-4719-11e1-9fa5-001871e3ce6c.html

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/30306535/detail.html

http://www.nbc11news.com/home/headl...consider_wolves_to_control_elk_138133208.html

http://trib.com/news/state-and-loca...cle_f9253486-55f4-58d2-b1ab-a3401facb586.html

http://pagosasprings.com/wolf-release-programs-in-colorado-too-close-for-comfort/

We are continuing to research this developing story. We will keep you apprised as developments arise.

Thanks for your willingness to join the fight to protect our ranching and outdoor heritage.
-- 
Ryan Benson
http://biggameforever.org/
[email protected]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd freaking LOVE to see wolves in Colorado. There was a HUGE contingent from Colorado that backed wolves in YNP and Idaho in the 90s. Bring back the wolfies they said. Restore what was once theirs. Love to see the wolfies. In addition to Baca, I'd love to see them in RNMP. Folks complain about all the elk and the problems they cause. Wolves belong in Colorado. And while we're at it, I'd like to see them introduced on Long Island, New York, where whitetail deer populations are incredibly problematic. Bring 'em to Colorado! I'm all for it! We'll see how long it takes all the wolfie lovers there to change their tunes.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh great..... so not only do we have them coming in from the North, we will have them coming in from the South...



> Here is what they are doing: Baca National Wildlife refuge in Southern Colorado will have wolves transplanted in 2012 if portions of this plan are implemented. Baca is much, much smaller than Yellowstone. It is only 70 Miles from Northern New Mexico. It is only 250 Miles from Southern Utah and Northern Arizona. Wolves can travel that far in less than a week.


It doesnt seem like they'd stay there long with the range that they can cover


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Gary,
I am sure they will take you up on your offer someday soon. Keep in mind that the most radical of these groups have an agenda that focuses on the extinction of humanity. When there are no other animals left in the wild for the wolves to prey on they will move into suburbia and urban areas. The enviro crowd will contend that urban wolves are only trying to survive and therefore humans are a valid and reasonable prey for them since we hold a lower value than other wolf prey, we're just a virus upon this earth.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

There was so much massive support out of CO for the wolf introductions in YNP and Idaho in the 90s, I really would like to see them come to Colorado. Seriously.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> There was so much massive support out of CO for the wolf introductions in YNP and Idaho in the 90s, I really would like to see them come to Colorado. Seriously.


Although the wolf "supposed" introduction in the OP's link is years away from happening, I understand your sentiment Gary. What goes around comes around more often that not.

Now go stand in the time out corner for being so naughty! :mrgreen:


----------

